# Newbie



## BeachBoy (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all,

Another newbie here. I?m Daniel, 29 and back in the gym since about 5 months. I want to get back in shape after a few years of not really caring that much about healthy food and sports. Hope to get some practical information here on this forum.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Daniel.

Plenty of good info already in on the website and also knowledgable and helpful members if you have any questions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome Daniel, the more you put in - the more you get out!


----------



## BeachBoy (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you guys!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome danial, tell us a little about yourself, what are your goals, where are you now with training??..


----------

